# FM Stocked



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I bombed, what did you get?

ETA- Oh, oh, oh!! I have one in my cart, but when I try to check out it says the account has been suspended, what does that mean?!!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, that sucked. The site crashed on me.









ETA: There's still a lot of 0's in stock but it's taking several minutes for each page to load so there's no chance in hades I'll get one.


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm still seeing alot of stuff there...


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I got a size 1 envelope before the site went down! Yay!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I got a hot pink size 2. but now it's going buggy and won't let me finish checking out


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

The site just crased while I was checking out! Grrr.......
I really thought I might score!!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

ah crap!
"This Account Has Been Suspended"

What does that mean???

I got a LC1 AIO for someone here









I have been on the wagon but still love to visit the boards and help someone stalk b/c I have had a sweet mama help me before


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

It crashed right after I got 2 size 1 LC's


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Can't see anything... site crashed?


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, I had 4 in my cart and then it crashed. I'm gonna cry!!!!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

WTH??? I had 2 in my cart or so I thought but I keep getting this error message that says "this account has been suspended."


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrr


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Noooooo! I had two adorable size 2 AIO's in my cart and the site crashed!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

still down...arghhh...


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Me too, uh oh, big problems ahead, I hope it saved what was in our carts!!


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Their host suspended their account b/c we made them go over their bandwidth limits. First time EVER I had two dipes in my cart. Boo hoo!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

wow, the site was so loaded!

beautiful dipes, btw, FM mamas!

i had a size 2 sage FCB in my cart but the site crashed before checkout. hopefully it works out!

and keeping my







: for a custom spot


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Poor Amy and Carli - this cannot be fun for them!!! I had 3 in my cart


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

This is what it's saying when I try to access the site:

This Account Has Been Suspended
Please contact the billing/support department as soon as possible.

weird, huh?! what did we hyenas do to their site this time?! :LOL


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

do you think it will save what is in the carts?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I was so close. How disappointing.


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

holy moly I can't believe I got one! I'm NEVER EVER around for these stockings! It's my 1st one! Woohoo!!!! I got a size 1 LC in red w/yellow stitching. I just happened to go to the site and wanted to browse! lol!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
WTH??? I had 2 in my cart or so I thought but I keep getting this error message that says "this account has been suspended."

they exceeded thier bandwidth allowance, most likely
so much for my 2 dipes
lol, its one thing to compete w/ other shoppers, but to compete with the site is jut too much!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

so what happens now?


----------



## ismommy (Apr 17, 2005)

I had one but got the account suspanded. Are they all gone







?


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

If anyone can get a GN or boyish size 1 for me, please do! I'm a FM virgin and am dying to try one! I actually thought I had a chance until the site crashed...

Please, please, please... (begging here) LOL!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm sure that if it was in your cart they will know who got what.I don't think our carts were lost.I got 2 size 1's and a size 2.I had 3 size 1's but it was not in my cart for some reason.


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radish*
"This Account Has Been Suspended"

What does that mean???

It says the same thing to me.








I can't even view any pages!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

This must be so frustrating for the FM Mamas, as bad as I feel for myself, I feel twice as bad for them trying to sort this mess out!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

What a mess.







I couldn't even get to the login page (but I was logged in from earlier this morning) so I have no idea if what I got landed in my cart or not.









If anyone got any size 0's, I'll give you my house. :LOL


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Crape, I want to see what happens but I have to go get the kid from school argh.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have some in my cart and my cart still open. What do i do?!?!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

they're prob gonna need to restock at another time - who knows how long it will be until they get their acct up again - and then it might crash again :LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhhh! I actually had 2 in my cart! I was on the site before the announcement and saw them for the first time ever! This is a bad dream and I'm going to wake up.

Pinch me


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

I had one in my cart too. I hope I still get it.


----------



## 3JKids (Jan 6, 2005)

Dang it! I actually went in out of sheer chance and had a couple in my cart when the account was suspended! What are the odds that this pathetic Hyena-wanna-be would actually wander in at the right time! That'll never happen again!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I got the account suspended page as well.







I even had something in my cart and I got the email before I even got to the site. Does anyone else have a problem with the pages loading really slow even when there is not a lot of traffic, like when they aren't stocked? I don't remember it being this slow for me with the other cart they had before. I guess it is probably because I have dial up.







:


----------



## MeganW (Jul 11, 2004)

First time I was ever there during the stocking and the freakin site crashes. They should just use Hyenacart.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

So do we get to keep what was in our carts? What if you weren't logged in yet? I ran there so fast I forgot to log in!


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Omgosh, you guys, you have got to get off the site. Your dipes will still be in the cart when it comes back up. The traffic made them go over their bandwidth limits so their host suspended the account (probably automatic).


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2*b*mom*
i have some in my cart and my cart still open. What do i do?!?!


do a screen print!!


----------



## mythymna (Apr 1, 2005)

I had three in my cart when the site crashed...







: oh well ...i thought i did well considering i missed the last stocking


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I *think* I had one in my cart but it crashed as it was refreshing.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravenmoon*
I'm sure that if it was in your cart they will know who got what.I don't think our carts were lost.I got 2 size 1's and a size 2.I had 3 size 1's but it was not in my cart for some reason.


so what if I wasnt logged in? Have I lost my precious fluff??


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*crossing my fingers for you, Ruth* Was Mandy stalking too?


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
do a screen print!!

GOOD IDEA!!!!!!! Off to do that now....


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
do a screen print!!

What a good idea! I wish I had done one, I can't see my cart with the lovely FCB in it anymore.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I was at the paypal button, hit it and my cart crashed!!! WAHHHHH!







I saved just enough paypal from everything I sold to buy 1 AIO









Will it stay in my cart?? I am so bummed right now


----------



## Monkeybutt (Apr 26, 2005)

waaaaaaaaa!!! I hope our carts are saved!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

for the first time I am getting fluffymail


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooo I think it's back UP!!!!!!! GO G O GOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*
What a good idea! I wish I had done one, I can't see my cart with the lovely FCB in it anymore.










Wish I had done it for myself too but this was not to be expected. Now all I have are the error screens...


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Poor Amy and Carli, what a nightmare!!!









ETA- Waaah!!! Now my cart shows that "the quantity submitted exceeds the current inventory..." In other words, I lost it!


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

I wasn't logged in either...I bet those two gorgeous AIO's I managed to snag are long gone now!


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*
What a good idea! I wish I had done one, I can't see my cart with the lovely FCB in it anymore.









OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Somtimes we have to restart our computer for our printer to work if our puter has been on for a long time. Looks like I'm gonna have to do this now!!!!!!!! What if I send them the link? Can they get the page up to prove it?? OMG!! I may can get my computer geek hubby to get the printer working without restarting! Maybe if I unplug the printer and plug it back??


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

It's Up Ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

darn, so close still....the items are back up, but the add to cart button gets the suspension notice. I'm sure it's getting fixed right now.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Yup, I'm in checkout but I'm still getting the suspension notice.


----------



## mythymna (Apr 1, 2005)

it WAS up again, and everything was STILL in my cart!!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2*b*mom*
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Somtimes we have to restart our computer for our printer to work if our puter has been on for a long time. Looks like I'm gonna have to do this now!!!!!!!! What if I send them the link? Can they get the page up to prove it?? OMG!! I may can get my computer geek hubby to get the printer working without restarting! Maybe if I unplug the printer and plug it back??


How about just copy and paste it into a word file instead of printing it or are you already messed up??? I got back to my cart and that;s what I did becasue print screen didn't work...


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

How come I'm still getting the account suspended page then? I click on "boutique" and that blasted page still comes up!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

I haven't even seen anything yet...was it only AIO's? Any custom slots???


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

its not up i dont see it


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Its b/c once it was annoucned that it was back up, Im sure everyone ran there even who didnt have stuff in their cart, so it crashed again. This is going to be a loooong process for Amy and Carli, Poor Mommas.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
It's Up Ladies!!!!!!!

I cant get in past the home page


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

I can't get on. I t is still gving me the suspended thing


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Around the Bend*
I wasn't logged in either...I bet those two gorgeous AIO's I managed to snag are long gone now!










I wasn't logged in and mine were still in my cart... good luck!!!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I can imagine they are just as frustrated and upset as we are.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

still down here


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

It came back up for me, and I got all the way to the add to cart button and then it crashed again!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
How come I'm still getting the account suspended page then? I click on "boutique" and that blasted page still comes up!

I can't even get into the home page!










Poor Amy and Carli!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm getting nothing, not even when I hit "back" it's all the suspension notice.


----------



## turtledove (Jul 16, 2004)

I wasn't logged on but I had one in my cart...I hope it is still there. I'm just getting the error message now. Cross your fingers!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

:


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

yeah, back down. But it seems as if they're working hard to fix the problem because I was able to get all the way to the "add to cart" button and then it froze up. All in all, that lasted about a minute.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

They must be going absolutely nuts, poor Mamas.


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Sorry ladies....we are doing the best we can working with our host to get it back online. When the site was bombarded with thousands of hits the server stopped responding and they shut us down (they don't understand the diaper business I guess :LOL). The cart is functioning fine so hopefully your items will still be there when we are back up or they were taken out of stock when you added them and will not have sold to someone else so we can sort through that when we are back up. It is just automatic protection hosts have to keep their servers up for other business sharing server space. Thanks.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

My dh told me to go to "print" and then select "Micrsoft Document Image writer" instead of our printer. That put it into a file for me that I saved onto the desktop









poor fm mamas...they must be so stressed out right now







mamas!!


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
Sorry ladies....we are doing the best we can working with our host to get it back online. When the site was bombarded with thousands of hits the server stopped responding and they shut us down (they don't understand the diaper business I guess :LOL). The cart is functioning fine so hopefully your items will still be there when we are back up or they were taken out of stock when you added them and will not have sold to someone else so we can sort through that when we are back up. It is just automatic protection hosts has have to keep their servers up for other business sharing server space. Thanks.

I'm sure we'll all survive







((hugs)) fun stuff! I needed some excitement today, lol.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

If someone could snag one for me I would be so greatful! I would love to try a size 2 again







I keep getting some weird notice


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







:

Glad you dropped in mama!! This excitement should make your day!! :LOL


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

omg - i can't believe i totally missed it, i had been refreshing all morning long and then ds woke up and i had to go get my babe...i said i wouldn't be bummed, but i am, i can't even get to the site now.

if anyone got anything more than they need...please please, help me out - i really wanted one! please pm me if you got an extra!


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Poor mamas? Poor ME!

:LOL J/K! Still, what a bummer. I was lusting after the yellow FCB with hot pink snaps..


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

I just hope they don't get charged a bundle for all the extra bandwidth usage.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Heather...save the page to a doc. You hold down alt and press the print-screen button, then you paste in your doc.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Oh the poor fluffy mamas! What a mess - you FM hyenas are CRAZY!!!









Thank goodness I wasnt trying for anything for myself - just for a friend - or I would be really stressed out!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I went back and cut and paste my carts.

My cart would keep dumping. You can see it through the transactions.

Anyone else?


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
If someone could snag one for me I would be so greatful! I would love to try a size 2 again







I keep getting some weird notice









I thought you said that they don't fit your kiddo?


----------



## my4kids2ofeach (Dec 7, 2004)

How could your host NOT KNOW aboutt he CD business, LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

were there any custom slots?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
If someone could snag one for me I would be so greatful! I would love to try a size 2 again







I keep getting some weird notice









Read the rest of the thread. :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

What a stressful time for the FM mamas. I am just leaving my cart page open :LOL


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

It was back up for a split second just now, but now I'm "forbidden" again. I got all the way to login and then got the forbidden message.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Can you imagine the FM mamas trying to explain that all this hoopla is over diapers?! Anyone not "in the know" will think they're nuts! :LOL


----------



## my4kids2ofeach (Dec 7, 2004)

back up but now I getting forbidden notice


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Omgosh it came back up and it let me out one in my cart and then...crash...now it says forbidden :LOL I must be forbidden from owning a FCB :LOL


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I can now get to the front page, but can't get past that.







I just want to see if there is anything in my cart.


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

all of my stuff in cart is GONE!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I went back and cut and paste my carts.

My cart would keep dumping. You can see it through the transactions.

Anyone else?


What do you mean dumping??? Mine were all there when the server came back up for a moment...


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I got back in for a second but there was nothing in my cart.





















I guess it didn't make it there.


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

yep, all the way to submit payment method and the next screen is "forbidden". Well, at least nap time isn't boring today! lol!


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

I got back to mt cart and both diapers were still there! Now I'm just hanging out patiently waiting to be able to checkout!


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

i knew i had some in cart when i clicked continue shopping... and now theres nothing!

im hoping they will restock.. to be fair with everybody???


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Around the Bend*
I got back to mt cart and both diapers were still there! Now I'm just hanging out patiently waiting to be able to checkout!


:LOL You are the only one who isn't forbidden! :LOL


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessitron*
I just hope they don't get charged a bundle for all the extra bandwidth usage.

No kidding, me too.
I honestly don't know how these mamas do it - FM or many of the other WAHMs. I know I am a pain in the butt when it comes to ordering and stuff and I'm sure I am not the only one.







:


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow I just got online, I wonder how many hours it will take to get this mess straighted out???


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
What do you mean dumping??? Mine were all there when the server came back up for a moment...


My cart dumped the whole time.

I got the Red FCB2 with yellow.

When I got FCB0, the red was gone.

I snagged another one and then that was gone. It happened the whole time.

I have everything cut and paste so that I can see that I definitely did get stuff.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh, I wanted to say to Jamie (MissSugarKane) that I'm glad you're around for this drama today. I'd hate for you to miss it again! :LOL

And, I think this thread should go on record as the fastest growing thread at MDC. 6 pages in about 30 minutes! :LOL


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDS*
all of my stuff in cart is GONE!









Oh no!!







How sad for you, for all of us, and what a mess for the FM mamas.









Do you think we'll talk about this day as the "Great FM Crash"? Maybe it's the beginning of a fluffy depression! :LOL (Sorry, getting slap-happy from the tension...)


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

so, if I already paid (before all this mess) for 1 dipe but it was still in my cart when the site popped back up, does that mean that I didn't get it? I got the paypal notice thru email.....hmmmmm.


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

I JUST clicked on the site before I saw the email and the post of all you mamas and I can't even get to the boutique and I'm not logged in. Poor FM mamas! What a mess!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Hope it's all still there! I had a LC in one cart.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDS*
i knew i had some in cart when i clicked continue shopping... and now theres nothing!

im hoping they will restock.. to be fair with everybody???


Watch they will restock right at 3 est when DS is getting off the bus. Aww well he can fend for himself right :LOL Only joking


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

My dh just came home from work and thinks I'm crazy and can't understand all the hoopla, but I just told him, you go to work everyday and see all sorts of exciting things, me and my friends, We just crashed a site, that is REAL exciting.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
so, if I already paid (before all this mess) for 1 dipe but it was still in my cart when the site popped back up, does that mean that I didn't get it? I got the paypal notice thru email.....hmmmmm.


If you paid for it then it is yours!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
My cart dumped the whole time.

I got the Red FCB2 with yellow.

When I got FCB0, the red was gone.

I snagged another one and then that was gone. It happened the whole time.

I have everything cut and paste so that I can see that I definitely did get stuff.


That's odd - sounds like some carts dumped and some were fine - what a terrible mess!!!

I'm definitely doing print screens from now on...


----------



## Monkeybutt (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
My dh just came home from work and thinks I'm crazy and can't understand all the hoopla, but I just told him, you go to work everyday and see all sorts of exciting things, me and my friends, We just crashed a site, that is REAL exciting.

The same thing just happend here! :LOL Men!


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*







:

are you laughing at my techie dh







?? I was on the phone with him at work during the stocking







:

at least he comes in handy sometimes


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

arrrrrrgh! And the 2nd dipe I was about to purchased must have been purged from the cart! WAAAAA!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

There is something in my cart!


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

So what does it mean when I get to the payment section and I hit sumbit and it keeps taking me back to the same page?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
My dh just came home from work and thinks I'm crazy and can't understand all the hoopla, but I just told him, you go to work everyday and see all sorts of exciting things, me and my friends, We just crashed a site, that is REAL exciting.

Your DH needs to get out more. :LOL Diapering mamas live the life.

Amy *sipping on tea by the pool while my maid refreshes the FM site* :LOL


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

OMYGOSH! I got on and had on enad it crashed again!


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

honestly? I think we overloaded the system and it's pure chaios, lol.... Poor FM mommies!!!!!


----------



## my4kids2ofeach (Dec 7, 2004)

my cart is empty









I lost my sz 2 AIO lavender windpro diaper


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Ooh, ooh, ooh, I can see my cart again and my FCB is still there!







But I can't check out...







I did print it though...


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I still get errors trying to get to the site - maybe they should let us back on in groups so we don't keep crashing the site!!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I had something in my cart again and down it went again...once again I am forbidden :LOL


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, my dipes were still in the cart and I printed it, but it won't let me check out, now just wait and see


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Poor Poor Mommas. This really stinks for them.


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Yeah the cart dumped out my dipes too. I'm just going to chalk it up as a loss. I got my shorts earlier and I'm going to be happy with that and pretend I didn't really want these FM dipes. sigh


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

There's no way that would work. There's always tons of people browsing that site even when they're not stocked! We can't even get off of it now even though we're still forbidden. :LOL


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

many of you gals have something in cart while I lost everything..


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

wow how this hour has flown by, huh? heee heee...must get refreshment....need hydration....


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I got the lime sz 2 back and now I can't get back in.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Please no one hit me..I have had a bid enough week but wouldn't it be better if they did hyena cart







:


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

It just keeps crashing on me







This stinks...I wanted to be a







!


----------



## turtledove (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
wow how this hour has flown by, huh? heee heee...must get refreshment....need hydration....

That made me giggle! :LOL


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, it ceases to be excitimg when I can even access the site. O well! I feel bad for the mamas. I hate just sitting here so I guess I will blow my 3rd FM stocking!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Please no one hit me..I have had a bid enough week but wouldn't it be better if they did hyena cart







:


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
wow how this hour has flown by, huh? heee heee...must get refreshment....need hydration....









There you go


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Is hyenacart crashable? I bet we would find out.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom to 3 boys*
so what if I wasnt logged in? Have I lost my precious fluff??


Anyone know?


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
Is hyenacart crashable? I bet we would find out.

















Hey I am up for the challange :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Glad you dropped in mama!! This excitement should make your day!! :LOL









Not until the crying and the I deserved it more comments start flying







:


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
Is hyenacart crashable? I bet we would find out.
















BB crashed HC so I bet FM would too!!!! Hyenas are more powerful than technology!! LOL!!!


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

so, why we are sitting here, can anyone tell me the pros and cons of having a traditional AIO or an envelope AIO from FM?


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Please no one hit me..I have had a bid enough week but wouldn't it be better if they did hyena cart







:

It's not the shopping cart, it's the amount of traffic we generate by visiting the site all at once and refreshing the pages. Even hyena cart would crash if the bandwidth and traffic went over the limit set by the host.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlkm2e*
Is hyenacart crashable? I bet we would find out.
















If it was, we'd be the ones to crash it! :LOL


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Poor Fluffymail mamas! Well, gotta tahe DD to school, have fun girls! :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Not until the crying and the I deserved it more comments start flying







:










We're a predictable bunch huh??? ROFL!!!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
BB crashed HC so I bet FM would too!!!! Hyenas are more powerful than technology!! LOL!!!









:


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
so, why we are sitting here, can anyone tell me the pros and cons of having a traditional AIO or an envelope AIO from FM?

LOL, well I don't know - this is the first time I've ever had one in my cart. I suppose I just want to try one & see what all the fuss is about


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Not until the crying and the I deserved it more comments start flying







:









Hopefully we won't resort to that today. I think everyone's just frustrated right now.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonbucket*
It's not the shopping cart, it's the amount of traffic we generate by visiting the site all at once and refreshing the pages. Even hyena cart would crash if the bandwidth and traffic went over the limit set by the host.


Oh okay I see...I am really internet..computer..technology stupid







well then I gues hyena cart wouldn't help


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I had no clue there was such excitement brewing! :LOL At least I can be a happy bystander since dh took dd to the beach and my other dd is snoozing away. I hope all is mellow when things get back up and running and no one gets angry or bitter.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Not until the crying and the I deserved it more comments start flying







:

















:

Too bad I didn't have anything snarky to say to start the *real* drama!! :LOL

j/k of course!


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

its a good thing more people are crashing hc and fm as more people are into cding!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
We're a predictable bunch huh??? ROFL!!!

If I had the money and time to participate I'd be the biggest and loudest complainer of the thread.Ask anyone who used to stalk with me







:







:


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*







:

Too bad I didn't have anything snarky to say to start the *real* drama!! :LOL


Oh lets hope there is no real drama! Lets all be nice mamas


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Not until the crying and the I deserved it more comments start flying







:









:LOL :LOL :LOL
Oh just you wait, I can hear it coming already.


----------



## Monkeybutt (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm in!!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Come on now...drama is fun...it's like a train wreck how it sucks us all in. :LOL


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

in as paid and done in??? lol!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
Oh lets hope there is no real drama! Lets all be nice mamas









ITA! Let's keep it all in perspective, this isn't the last stocking, and there's customs in the near future... Even if I don't end up with the lovely that's in my cart right now it was worth the excitement!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

it's back up.

cool beans, I got my hot pink fcb, yippee!!


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

Im visiting my moms, and we were talking about the image of this being a b&m store! imagine all the hyenas scrambling for dipes! :LOL

nak


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
so, why we are sitting here, can anyone tell me the pros and cons of having a traditional AIO or an envelope AIO from FM?

The pros of both of these diapers is that they are very trim. The traditional AIO is nice if you like to have everything more or less attached at all times. The soaker is sewn in, and there is a snap in doubler. If you don't need the doubler, there is no "rebuilding" the diaper after the wash.

The envelope is nice for all there reasons that pocket diapers are good. You can customize the absorption. They dry quickly because the inserts are separate. Once it's stuffed everything stays put.

Now, why they are better than other AIOs or pocket diapers? I personally like the fit of the FCB diapers a lot. I like side snappers. I like the way they are made and have been very happy with the quality of the diapers I've gotten from them.

Just my humble opinon, of course.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

OMG! I got one! Just one little tiny aqua FCB 0, but it's the one I had in my cart to begin with!







:


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

I was able to checkout


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
OMG! I got one! Just one little tiny aqua FCB 0, but it's the one I had in my cart to begin with!







:


woooot!


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks! I've always wondered about that! I "think" I might one of each coming (still checking out here)...all looks good so far! I'm guessing an envelope might be best...who knows!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

It looks like it is back up and everything is sold out so I bet a lot of the stuff is in your carts.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Crap...dh just reminded me I'm not supposed to buy anymore diapers...just as I was about to check out with my two AIO....now what. Buy them anyway, or put them back?


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm at "step 2 of 4, shipping method" but there are no choices and nothing to click. What do I do?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonbucket*
I was able to checkout










I am SO glad you scored


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Around the Bend*
Crap...dh just reminded me I'm not supposed to buy anymore diapers...just as I was about to check out with my two AIO....now what. Buy them anyway, or put them back?


Watcha got?? Any girlie size 0 or size 1 AIO's?? I'll take them off your hand for ya.


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd buy them and sell them on the tp then...I know someone will snatch them up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Well its all back - slow but back up - but it looks like everything is gone.

I cant believe I didnt get ANYTHING - I deserve it way more that all of you! :LOL

Just kidding - that was for Jamie - just to liven up this HUGE thread.

Congrats to all the mamas who did score!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Around the Bend*
Crap...dh just reminded me I'm not supposed to buy anymore diapers...just as I was about to check out with my two AIO....now what. Buy them anyway, or put them back?


uh, sell them to me? LOL


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Around the Bend*
Crap...dh just reminded me I'm not supposed to buy anymore diapers...just as I was about to check out with my two AIO....now what. Buy them anyway, or put them back?

Buy them for me and I'll paypal you the money


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberb*
Im visiting my moms, and we were talking about the image of this being a b&m store! imagine all the hyenas scrambling for dipes! :LOL

nak


OMG! :LOL It would be like Toys R Us at the height of the Cabbage Patch craze! Mamas elbowing eachother - playing tug o war. Kicking, punching - how FUN would that be :LOL


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

OMG WOOO I got one!! A LC royal blue winpro size 2!!!! I didn't have any in my cart before the crash, so I hope I really got it. I paid and everything so it seems like the real deal.









Omgoodness I am crazy!!!


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

This is SO frustrating!! I can't get anything!
I had a few in my cart *I thought* but the site was so slow I didn't get anything








I think I am going to cry now........


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

is there anyway to see what everyone is buying. i'm not interested in buying but just want to see what people are going crazy over. i can see their "prototypes" but not the actual ones. where do i look on the site? sorry for the unrelated questions to the original post.

never mind, i figured it out!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Anybody still looking for 0s? I have one in my cart but will be letting go of it...


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfrank411*
Watcha got?? Any girlie size 0 or size 1 AIO's?? I'll take them off your hand for ya.









LC Peach AIO size 2
LC Lavender Windpro size 2

but I wouldn't know how to give them to anyone else unless I bought them and then resold them..._*sniff sniff*_ stupid dh...he just doesn't understand!


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I finally got it!!!





















I had the darn diaper in my cart three time and it kept dumping it but the third time was a charm I guess because it let me got through paypal and get the confirmation!! *Happy Dance*


----------



## mommy2sam&keller (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB*
Anybody still looking for 0s? I have one in my cart but will be letting go of it...

me, me, me i'll buy from you


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Around the Bend*
Crap...dh just reminded me I'm not supposed to buy anymore diapers...just as I was about to check out with my two AIO....now what. Buy them anyway, or put them back?

buy them and i'll buy them from you!


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

size 0 me!! I wanted to get one for my sis who due w/ her 1st I van pay funded ASAp


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take either if you still have them. :LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine was saved! So I did end up with one. I'm thrilled.

I agree with everyone else who said it -- this must be SO frustrating for A & C. sorry mamas!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

YAY Ruth! This was our lucky day I guess.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB*
Anybody still looking for 0s? I have one in my cart but will be letting go of it...


I take it off your hands for ya. What color is it?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB*
Anybody still looking for 0s? I have one in my cart but will be letting go of it...

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeee don't ya love me HEather?


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Grrrr. I NEVER score at an FM stocking. Why can't I just get luck once? I'll take anything in any size if anybody has extras.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow! I got 2 size 1 envelopes and I didn't even have them in my cart before the site crashed!

Yikes! I really shouldn't have spent that money though!







:


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Yea! I got it after all! A beautiful light blue FCB for my beautiful baby boy!









I'll help stalk customs if someone wants it...


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

i lost everything.. if anyone have size 1 .. sell it to me.. i got FUNDED PP and can pay extra .. many please!!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh my gosh this is turning into a TP-like bidding war! :LOL Now that I opened my mouth, I have to figure out what to do with it.









FWIW, it's Aqua with orange snaps - FCB, I think.


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

Uh-oh....I just checked out with 3 sz 0 AIOs - the white, the *aqua* and the orange....I hope it didn't oversell them????? How exciting to have actually SCORED!


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

Am I the one to start the







? I was SO CLOSE...maybe next time... Congrats to those who got them...and if you got them don't want them, I have funded PayPal :LOL


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:

LC Lavender Windpro size 2
? I checked out and paid for a size 2 LC Lavender Windpro traditional AIO with hot pink snaps and serging.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Ummmm...I had in my cart, paid for and got a confirmation email for the Aqua w/orange size 0...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB*
Oh my gosh this is turning into a TP-like bidding war! :LOL Now that I opened my mouth, I have to figure out what to do with it.









FWIW, it's Aqua with orange snaps - FCB, I think.


i can stand on my head and do somersaults, but if someone else wants it REALLY bad they should get it


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

Heather, you can just pull our names out of a hat









lol

Good Luck deciding!!


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I got all the way through checkout finally! :LOL I got 1 LC size 1, I've never tried a LC and am excited!







I really want to try for a custom spot, anyone want to help me.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Looks like a day for hiccups in their system. I still show 3 dipes in my cart, including the size 0.









Well, I'm gonna delete it from my cart, so it may or may not show up again... If it really is still there, I think that's the fairest way to release it.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

::beating dead horse:: If you bought something you don't want just e-mail the FM mamas so they can put it back into stock. I don't know why someone would want to put themselves in the position of deciding who to sell what to, you crazy mamas.


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

Um.....me too - I paid with credit card though....have the order number and everything.... Not so good, I don't think









Oh boy ~ just checked my email and I got a confirmation as well....We are talking about the size 0, right?

So, who KNOWS who really got what, right?


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Okay, who got it?







And how many times? :LOL

I deleted it from my cart (not checked out yet, you see) and it showed up again.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Okay, this is too weird. I just went back to see if anybody had dumped what was in their cart and the aqua sz0 and a yellow sz0 were there. I just checked out with the aqua. Hmmm.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia24*
Um.....me too - I paid with credit card though....have the order number and everything.... Not so good, I don't think









Maybe there was more than 1 in stock? Either way, it doesn't sound good.


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, I guess I got it then.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Okay, raise your hand if you checked out w/the aqua w/orange snaps size 0 AIO. *ME*


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

me


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

so there were only AIO's - no custom slots?


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Me.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

:LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Raise your hand if you checked out with the size 0 orange. This is fun!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Me to the aqua with orange snaps


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi Ladies! Thanks for being so patient with us! We are starting to sort through everything and will be answering email and updating you all about your orders as soon as we can. Our host is in awe (we even showed them this thread :LOL ) so hopefully we can figure something out so this doesn't happen again. Thanks!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Everybody now!! Do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself about...that's what it's all about!! :LOL

So, does that make 4 of us now?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
Hi Ladies! Thanks for being so patient with us! We are starting to sort through everything and will be answering email and updating you all about your orders as soon as we can. Our host is in awe (we even showed them this thread :LOL ) so hopefully we can figure something out so this doesn't happen again. Thanks!


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
Okay, raise your hand if you checked out w/the aqua w/orange snaps size 0 AIO. *ME*


LOL me







looks like I won't be getting one! Those poor fm mama's!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Good Luck Amy, I promise to be patient and not to pressure you Mamas! Any one else?


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

4 so far.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay, this is crazy! After all the forbidden messages and errors and all that stuff, I got to the checkout screen and still got forbidden SO, I LEFT THE HOUSE AND WENT TO THE DOCTOR. When I came home, I clicked 'submit' and finished my order!!! I got one! I didn't know if it would still be there when I got home, but it was!







. Now I just hope it fits!


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

ooh ooh - me for the orange as well....

and i THINK that makes 5 ppl with the aqua one (sz 0)


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

make that 5.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone else able to see their order on the site but not gotten a confirmation email? I'm wondering if the server hiccuped and didn't send out some emails.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I had the Lime size 2 in my cart when it crashed. I just went and checked and its still there in my cart. I just can't check out with it, I would feel bad. So I am just going to cancel the order.

If anyone got a size 2 that they want to share that would be great. I've been in a funk since DH got laid off and missing the KIYP stocking yesterday and now FM today. I'm just having a big ole pity party!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

:LOL I promise not to bug Amy and Carli! Either I get my 2 FM dipes, or I get my saved up PayPal back and get a new baby carrier like I was planning to. :LOL It was pretty nice to have "real" PP to spend, though, and not worry about the bank account!

Good luck, mamas! Oh - it would be a lot of fun to see just how many people bought each dipe. :LOL


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

were there several of each color?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

How can we get mad at the Fluffy Mamas? They are doing GREAT! I'm sure their server has an automatic shutoff to protect the whole system. Otherwise the traffic might affect their other customers









Hyenacart wouldn't make it any easier, I'm sure we could crash that too


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I got an email already.


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Bear*
were there several of each color?

No one of each


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Bear*
were there several of each color?

That's what we're trying to figure out. It seems 6 or so of us got the same dipe.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I checked out with two dipes and got a confirmation email. It's fun just to play, even if I don't end up getting them!


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

:


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Heather, will you bottle some of that optimism and send it my way? I mean I could really use some of it on rainy days! :LOL


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

interesting about the emails...I got one for the dipe I bought before the whole system crashed. But haven't gotten one for the dipe I bought after it dived. Anyone not get the email yet? Not the paypal one but the one from [email protected] ?


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Mamas I hope everyone got the diapers they checked out with


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karry*
I got an email already.

Hmmm, an email from the FM mamas? I got the standard paypal email, does this mean I'm still in limbo? This is "trial by fire" for a fledgling hyena! :LOL

I wonder if any other fluff oversold... poor FM mamas!


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Anyone else able to see their order on the site but not gotten a confirmation email? I'm wondering if the server hiccuped and didn't send out some emails.

I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, either. I actually never set up an account, technically.







: When I completed the order it didn't ask me to set up an account or enter a password or anything, so I can't even login and check the order status.

Now I'm worried I entered my email address incorrectly in my frenzied typing.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

I just checked out about 20 min ago and got my FM email and pp.


----------



## my4kids2ofeach (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont think there were more then 1 of each diaper, if you count there were 85 listed and in there email it says 85 AIO's!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarakay*
I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet, either. I actually never set up an account, technically.







: When I completed the order it didn't ask me to set up an account or enter a password or anything, so I can't even login and check the order status.

Did you checkout? And pay w/Paypal? Because I had the dipe in my cart, hit checkout and then had to go through several steps before I got to the paypal screen.


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

me either Tara...I just bought and bailed, lol!


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, I checked out (went through all 4 steps) and paid with credit card, but not through paypal.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Heather, will you bottle some of that optimism and send it my way? I mean I could really use some of it on rainy days! :LOL









:LOL Well, after being SORELY dissapointed at the last FM stocking (not to mention the customs that snuck up), it's a treat just to see something in stock! It also helps that I just got a Mudpies purple bamboo cover much like the teal bamboo fitted I wanted so badly last time.







Fluffymail so early in the day is bound to raise one's spirits!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarakay*
Yes, I checked out (went through all 4 steps) and paid with credit card, but not through paypal.

But you were never logged in?


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

no advice...for paypal they send you an email with the order number on it and you can head over to the fluffymail site and track your order. Is there a way to get to your credit card online and check the transaction to get the order number? I have a feeling we're in limbo till the poor FM mammas figure this mess out!


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
But you were never logged in?

No.







It did ask for my email address during the checkout process.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*
Hmmm, an email from the FM mamas? I got the standard paypal email, does this mean I'm still in limbo? This is "trial by fire" for a fledgling hyena! :LOL

I wonder if any other fluff oversold... poor FM mamas!

Yes, it was an email from the FM mamas. I'm hoping this means I actually got the dipe I checked out with.


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2kalebnkieran*
Is there a way to get to your credit card online and check the transaction to get the order number?

Only my husband knows how to get into the CC info online, and I'm not about to ask him and draw any attention to this purchase right now. :LOL I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarakay*
No.







It did ask for my email address during the checkout process.

Did you have an account there at all? Maybe your cookies leave you logged in and that's why you just had to enter your email?

I just tracked my order on the aqua dipe in question and it says "pending shipment" and has all my info there.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey, if nothing else, I've upped my post count by 25 posts today! :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

:LOL


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
Did you have an account there at all? Maybe your cookies leave you logged in and that's why you just had to enter your email?

Nope, no account with Fluffymail at all. I was trying to avoid it, but for some reason today I just tried to see if I could get a couple for the heck of it, and to my surprise - it worked! I can try like crazy for an SOS (which we use and love) and not get one, but on a whim I can just grab 2 random things from FM when I had never even tried before.









I won't be too heartbroken if my money gets refunded, but I just want to make sure they know where the order came from so in the event that they do need to refund me, I am aware of it!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I got 2.... sheer luck I tell ya. I happened to get the yahoogroups mailing fast (I often get them a day or two later... sigh) and I went right there.... it was slow but working. I got 2 size 2 regular aios. Both hot pink. One LC and one FCB. Now to see if they'll fit! The site crash happened right after I paypaled (when it was redirecting me back to their site after paying...) but the paypal went through.









-Angela


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimim*
Wow! I got 2 size 1 envelopes and I didn't even have them in my cart before the site crashed!

Yikes! I really shouldn't have spent that money though!







:

I'd be happy to buy one from you








I had a feeling that it would be today, but I worked the last 2 nights in a row and work again tonight so sleep was a little higher on the agenda than sitting at the computer hitting refresh all morning long.







:


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

It says the same thing about _*MY*_







aqua sz 0 dipe...

Pending shipment.....

Only time will tell, unfortunately, right?


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think I've ever had a quiet time speed by so quickly before!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

so did everything oversell?????


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazy4mykids*
so did everything oversell?????

That's my guess


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Quote:

so did everything oversell?????
I think so


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Did you see the email? How sweet are those mamas?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

If it says pending shipment on the order tracking page, it means our order went through just fine. I'm still assuming the aqua size 0 oversold, as it looks like a lot of dipes oversold. It also looks like the FM mamas are going to make it up to us!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I got 2.... sheer luck I tell ya. I happened to get the yahoogroups mailing fast (I often get them a day or two later... sigh) and I went right there.... it was slow but working. I got 2 size 2 regular aios. Both hot pink. One LC and one FCB. Now to see if they'll fit! The site crash happened right after I paypaled (when it was redirecting me back to their site after paying...) but the paypal went through.









-Angela

Another one oversold, I got the hot pink FCB2 too.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Did you see the email? How sweet are those mamas?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just got notice that mine shipped- those moms are fast!









-Angela


----------



## tarakay (Aug 17, 2004)

I just got a shipment notice, too!









I guess that means at least one of mine wasn't oversold.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Did you see the email? How sweet are those mamas?


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

if anyone has size 1 aios left.. think of me as i lost them in my cart.. do you know if it has to do anything with the cookie?


----------



## CDS (Dec 5, 2004)

big please!


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out how I walked away with nothing when everything apparently oversold!! I couldn't get one thing in my cart.









But those mamas are super nice to take such good care of everyone who did end up with an oversold dipe.

Jen


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! Once again the FM Mamas come through! They really have great customer service, that's for sure!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I just got a shipment notice, so maybe I was the original owner of the infamous aqua size 0?? :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Ive gotten nothing yet


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoosierDiaperinMama*
I just got a shipment notice, so maybe I was the original owner of the infamous aqua size 0?? :LOL

xxxxfingers crossedxxxx for you Amy!


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

Quote:

I just got a shipment notice, so maybe I was the original owner of the infamous aqua size 0??
Way to go Amy!!







I got a shipped notice as well for a size 2.


----------



## chickengooch (Apr 8, 2005)

I got a shipped notice as well for a size 2. [IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/orngbiggrin.gif[/IMG]


I got a shipped notice for the 3 dipes I was able to snag for 2 other mamas and myself.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I haven't heard anything else yet (not surprised, though!) but now all this time to sit and think about it has me wondering, Hm, do I eagerly await my first FM AIOs that I may never have an opportunity for again, or do I do the FM mamas a favor and cancel the order (is that easier on them?) and save my money for what it was intended for?







:LOL

Maybe I just need to get on the TP and eBay and sell all the rest of my dipes.


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:

I just got a shipment notice, so maybe I was the original owner of the infamous aqua size 0??
You go Amy! It must've been you









I think what they're doing is going through the orders BY order number and shipping what they've got and making a note of whatever they don't have.....Once all that is done, they'll go back through and offer ppl the customs for whatever oversold.....

SO - if you get a SHIPPED notice, you in the clear....YOU were the first to buy the diaper







!


----------



## ismommy (Apr 17, 2005)

I am sure all you diapering experts know this but I am just amazed. I am a newbie and happened to check out with a lc blue saturn envelope AIO. I am such a newbie I didnt even know what was what so just grabbed one. When I saw how upset some people were that they didnt get one . I emailed the fluffymail moms saying they chould give mine to another mama and Amy responded saying that mine shipped out and they were excited to see a new name pop up!
It just made me feel really good and now I cant wait to get the AIO. My only fear is I am going t end up loving it and never get anymore. Especially since right now my favorites are still my prefolds and covers


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ismommy*
I am sure all you diapering experts know this but I am just amazed. I am a newbie and happened to check out with a lc blue saturn envelope AIO. I am such a newbie I didnt even know what was what so just grabbed one. When I saw how upset some people were that they didnt get one . I emailed the fluffymail moms saying they chould give mine to another mama and Amy responded saying that mine shipped out and they were excited to see a new name pop up!
It just made me feel really good and now I cant wait to get the AIO. My only fear is I am going t end up loving it and never get anymore. Especially since right now my favorites are still my prefolds and covers









beginners luck









I am sure you will love it!
Amy and Carli are just fabulous


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

ismommy I am a newbie and happened to check out with a lc blue saturn envelope AIO. I am such a newbie I didnt even know what was what so just grabbed one. When I saw how upset some people were that they didnt get one . I emailed the fluffymail moms saying they chould give mine to another mama and Amy responded saying that mine shipped out and they were excited to see a new name pop up!
[/QUOTE said:


> Congrats Helene! Good choice too (or good grab anyway) :LOL


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow! How sweet of you, Helene!







Carli and Amy will make it up to everyone b/c they're super fabulous, but how nice of you (especially being a newbie) to want to give up your diaper.


----------



## ismommy (Apr 17, 2005)

what a warm welcome mdc mamas. im kinda shy about posting








and i figured it wouldn't hurt me to give it up since i wouldnt know what i was missing!And getting one might end up being harmful to my wallet if I decide they are what works best


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ismommy*
It just made me feel really good and now I cant wait to get the AIO. My only fear is I am going t end up loving it and never get anymore. Especially since right now my favorites are still my prefolds and covers

















You better believe it!!! LOL. I miraulously scored one awhile back and now I am desperate for another.


----------



## newmom_27 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Helene! I thought you were at the retreat now? I like when I see people I "know" from other boards!

I guess I had beginers luck too, I scored a lavender size 2. I've always wanted to try them, but am usually too slow to compete with the hyenas. I'm also afraid I will like it and never be able to get anymore.


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmom_27*
Hi Helene! I thought you were at the retreat now? I like when I see people I "know" from other boards!

I guess I had beginers luck too, I scored a lavender size 2. I've always wanted to try them, but am usually too slow to compete with the hyenas. I'm also afraid I will like it and never be able to get anymore.


renee, is that lavendar the windpro with pink trim? It was being loaded in my cart as the server crashed







Don't need it, (not really finn's colors,







! ) Enjoy your fluff!


----------



## newmom_27 (Apr 27, 2004)

It was a lavender windpro with purple trim. Sorry you didn't get yours.


----------

